# I think it's dead.....



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I had successfully went back to EE4 due to a bad CWM flash that a restore of a backup wouldn't fix. When I restarted the phone it came up with a phone trying to connect with a computer and wouldn't boot, I got it back into download mode, and tried to reflash ee4 again, with the pit file (I used it both times) and I am getting a fail notification and nojoy on booting


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Status update: I put the battery back in and booted into download mode and right now ODIN is attempting to write, something we didn't have 15 minutes ago, it looks to be successful, we will know in a few minutes, I will update if it works or not. Also this happened after trying to flash CWM to the phone, do I need to odin a rooted EE4 first?


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Good news, I have booted back into fully stock and unrooted EE4, I'm gonna do the OTA and go from there, I should be able to ODIN CWM without being rooted correct?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Good news, I have booted back into fully stock and unrooted EE4, I'm gonna do the OTA and go from there, I should be able to ODIN CWM without being rooted correct?


Yep, you can odin cwm without being rooted. Just keep in mind that the stock recovery will overwrite cwm on boot up, so uncheck autoreboot when you odin cwm and then boot directly into cwm.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

charlie_c said:


> Yep, you can odin cwm without being rooted. Just keep in mind that the stock recovery will overwrite cwm on boot up, so uncheck autoreboot when you odin cwm and then boot directly into cwm.


Yep that is what I did, wonder why it failed initially


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright got CWM on here!!! Let's hope that Deodexed EP04D Flashed good this time! And yes it did!!!!! Thank you buddy!


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Alright got CWM on here!!! Let's hope that Deodexed EP04D Flashed good this time! And yes it did!!!!! Thank you buddy!


Sure thing, glad it's working.


----------



## andycharge (Oct 25, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Yep that is what I did, wonder why it failed initially


Did you initially try to flash in ODIN with the battery out? My phone won't ODIN without the battery in. It would get failed messages like you got.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

andycharge said:


> Did you initially try to flash in ODIN with the battery out? My phone won't ODIN without the battery in. It would get failed messages like you got.


I had the battery in like always, I have no idea what was going on except when I attempted to flash with a pit file while the error was occuring, it would fail. Did it without the pit file and it worked


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> I had the battery in like always, I have no idea what was going on except when I attempted to flash with a pit file while the error was occuring, it would fail. Did it without the pit file and it worked


When you are ready to flash, power your phone off. Remove the battery and get your phone into download mode. Once recognized by odin, insert the battery.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad you got it working. Just a word of advice, if you're keeping the stock kernel for now (I'd recommend it, unless you're wanting ext4), open Root Explorer and go to system/etc. Find the script called install-recovery.sh and add .bak to the end, turn the phone off, and re-odin cwm. Now the stock kernel won't overwrite cwm so you can flash themes and what not without having to re-odin it every time.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Glad you got it working. Just a word of advice, if you're keeping the stock kernel for now (I'd recommend it, unless you're wanting ext4), open Root Explorer and go to system/etc. Find the script called install-recovery.sh and add .bak to the end, turn the phone off, and re-odin cwm. Now the stock kernel won't overwrite cwm so you can flash themes and what not without having to re-odin it every time.


Will imos kernel work with the deodexed .also cwm stuck kernel didnt install stock recovery over it


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, cool, that rom must have changed that script for you. Imoseyon's kernel will work, but I wouldn't recommend it, as its a hacked up ep4p kernel. After a few days, performance really starts to go down for many people when running it on this ota build. Keep the stock one, unless you have access to imnuts newest Infinity rom and kernel (you know who you are). imnuts and imoseyon both have expressed their desire to fix the problems with the source and build a true custom kernel for us, so we should see something like that soon.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I went with that kernel so I could theme. When a new one comes out I will update.


----------

